# Buying a car in Limassol



## Zinfandel (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi all,

So move date is set and I'll be over there by the end of May. 

Just wondering about buying a 2nd hand car. I'll have about €8,000 to spend which I suspect will get me something not truly terrible although from what I've seen it's certainly more expensive to buy there (although depreciation seems good also). 

What's the car buying process like there? Are there any pitfalls to avoid/anything I should know or is it much the same as the UK?

Many thanks.


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Biggest pitfall would be where you buy from 

I know you're up the coast a bit, but I'd recommend Simon Emery's "Deals on Wheels" Garage. Nice chap who won't rip you off, and can give you all the dope on tax/duties/pitfalls. He can talk the hind legs off a donkey, but will look after you. Equally important, he provides excellent after sales service, with pre-checks and MOTs. No high pressure sales or BS either and will answer all your questions regardless (the fella just loves talking cars!).


----------



## Zinfandel (Feb 11, 2015)

MrSpadge said:


> Biggest pitfall would be where you buy from
> 
> I know you're up the coast a bit, but I'd recommend Simon Emery's "Deals on Wheels" Garage. Nice chap who won't rip you off, and can give you all the dope on tax/duties/pitfalls. He can talk the hind legs off a donkey, but will look after you. Equally important, he provides excellent after sales service, with pre-checks and MOTs. No high pressure sales or BS either and will answer all your questions regardless (the fella just loves talking cars!).


Thanks Mr Spadge,

No issues going anywhere on the island for a trustworthy motor dealer, especially with a recommendation like that so no problems driving down south. 

He has great reviews on Facebook too, seems like the very man for the job. Thanks for the heads up!

EDIT: I say south, obviously I need to get my bearings, west I meant, west!


----------



## MrSpadge (Jun 7, 2015)

Hah! I wrong-footed you with the phrase "up the coast". I still think of everything going East as "up", and....checks Google Maps.....yep....looks a bit uppy to me; you're certainly a shade North in Limassol


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

Another for Simon Emery. We bought our car of him. He gave us a full years warranty, a free full service at the end of the year and a free MOT and oil change. A rarity on this Island.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just to throw in the mix , also look at David Mitchell motorstore in Geriskipou , he looked after us very well and has great after sales service


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

MrSpadge said:


> Biggest pitfall would be where you buy from
> 
> I know you're up the coast a bit, but I'd recommend Simon Emery's "Deals on Wheels" Garage. Nice chap who won't rip you off, and can give you all the dope on tax/duties/pitfalls. He can talk the hind legs off a donkey, but will look after you. Equally important, he provides excellent after sales service, with pre-checks and MOTs. No high pressure sales or BS either and will answer all your questions regardless (the fella just loves talking cars!).


I know someone who will not agree with you having been sold a car by the aforementioned and now being in big trouble because he let them think it was taxed etc and they were stopped by the police and th car has not had tax for two years and has no mot.
So if you buy from this person make absolutely certain it is taxed and tested or like my friends you will find yourself in court with a possible 2000 euro fine.


----------



## Zinfandel (Feb 11, 2015)

Veronica said:


> I know someone who will not agree with you having been sold a car by the aforementioned and now being in big trouble because he let them think it was taxed etc and they were stopped by the police and th car has not had tax for two years and has no mot.
> So if you buy from this person make absolutely certain it is taxed and tested or like my friends you will find yourself in court with a possible 2000 euro fine.


How do you check that in Cyprus?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Zinfandel said:


> How do you check that in Cyprus?


Make sure you check the paperwork thoroughly and don't assume it is in with the service book etc. My friends were a bit naive and assumed everything was in order . They have had the car less than a year but the police say it hasn't had any tax for two years. They are waiting for a court date and have been told there will be a stiff fine.
MotS last for two years here and it is wise to insist on full mot being in place when you buy second hand.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

There is a seperate sheet of paper that is the M.O.T. certificate. Insist on seeing the following;
1 Log Certificate (no book here)

2 M.O.T. Certificate

3 Proof of road Tax.

Simon provided all of the above for me and with the sales certificate put in writing the Free MOT, FREE service after one year, Free oil change.

Cannot fault his pure honesty. Talk to him.

I happen to know that there is bad blood between Veronica and Simon.


----------



## Zinfandel (Feb 11, 2015)

expatme said:


> There is a seperate sheet of paper that is the M.O.T. certificate. Insist on seeing the following;
> 1 Log Certificate (no book here)
> 
> 2 M.O.T. Certificate
> ...


He seems to have pretty much glowing references everywhere. The stock he has looks really good on his facebook page. 

I guess everyone gets it wrong sometimes and if it goes wrong when buying a car it's not something you're going to forgive and forget easily I guess! 

Thanks for the info


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

[QUOTE

I happen to know that there is bad blood between Veronica and Simon.[/QUOTE]

I do hope you are not insinuating that I have an axe to grind? I could have mentioned the problems we had with his mechanics messing up our car but did not. You brought that up. I was only relating a very very recent problem that my friends have got to warn the op to make sure that any paperwork is in order. This actually is important no matter who you buy from but in this particular case it wasn't and our friends not being familiar with how things work here were left in a mess thanks to some incompetence. They have Been warned they may be fined as much as 2000euros.


----------

